# euro taillights



## 94nsent (Aug 5, 2003)

i`m looking to buy my brother euro altezza tail lights for his 03 civic and i heard they might be illegal i kno its off topic but i didnt kno where else to go so if u could help me out that would be great


----------



## 94nsent (Aug 5, 2003)

thanx


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

wait normally I would say search but I noticed that you are searching for altezzas for a civic???You mean to tell me you cant find these?Do you know how to use Google?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you can find those gay ass things very easily. 
just a question: why don't you try the red/clear tails made for the SEL? you'll thank yourself you didn't waste the money on ricey mods.

http://www.nopionline.com/index.cfm...SAN Sentra Lighting Tailamp Assembly&vaffid=0

they make some that are black or c/f inside. that would look better than the chrome atleast. if you insist on getting these, PLEASE get the black ones! btw: they aren't called euros


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Off to cosmetics for this here cosmetic related question...


----------



## 94nsent (Aug 5, 2003)

i already found the taillights i want but i heard they might be illegal i just wanted 2 make sure they arent


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

they aren't


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

he is asking the nissan forums about altezza's for a CIVIC!!!

we dont like civics here, in fact, requests such as yours could be grounds for death


----------



## 94nsent (Aug 5, 2003)

go4broke44 said:


> he is asking the nissan forums about altezza's for a CIVIC!!!
> 
> we dont like civics here, in fact, requests such as yours could be grounds for death


 than kill me its my brothers car not mine


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

They're legal


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

whys he in here asking questions about hondas.
i didn't know it was altezzas for yet another honda.
YES. THEY ARE ILLEGAL. DON'T GET THEM.
go to honda-tech.com riceboy.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

/\
such harsh words coming from somebody who should know better, watch your mouth man, cuz if I was a mod you'ld be in trouble. The guy comes here to ask a simple question. He is getting a gift for his brother... its not for him, he just wants to know the legality of the nature and you flame him for it? 

check with whom your buying from, some altezza's are legal some are not, your best off asking the vendor or whomevert your buying from.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

ok if I recall correctly TYC is the only company that makes DOT legal lights.But I may be wrong.Your best bet is to ask the seller of the item.Also I see lots of lights that I dont think are legal but people still use them.I guess its just how tight the PD in your area is.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

dryboy. stfu. you have no room to talk.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

xt_out said:


> dryboy. stfu. you have no room to talk.


look man, you come here and throw wieght around like you own the place, you put down other peoples ideas when they ask a simple question. Give a simple answer thats all, you think your some kind of god, whereas in reality your still a newb.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

lol, i guess dryboy's flame domain is the OT board


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

whats OT?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

OT=Off Topic


By the way, those aren't called Euro Lights...they're referred to as "Altezzas"


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Enough. XT_Out, check your PMs. Go4broke44, speak for yourself.

Locked.


----------

